# Emotional Support Animal



## Antistata (Sep 30, 2012)

Ever heard of it? None of the things I find mention the use of animals other than dogs. I have read articles of rats being used in animal assisted therapy, but nothing directly states that one was used as an ESA (that I have found). I'm going to talk to my therapist about it, of course, but I was curious if anyone had information or personal experience. 

Haven't decided if I should adopt a new rat for it or use Spade. (I might register Spade if I can.)


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm pretty sure any animal can be an emotional support animal, if your psychiatrist writes a letter stating that it is. I've heard of birds, horses, rabbits, etc. all getting certified as such.


----------



## Perocore (Jan 6, 2014)

As Minky said, a wide variety of animals have been certified in the past. One of the breeders I've been chatting with has trained some of her rats to help with her son, who has some problems, and my therapist and I have discussed it before, as I rather need my animals to stop/ease panic attacks (so it may be necessary for me in college). I think if you can present some documentation on it and discuss it with your therapist it should be doable.


----------



## Pandandelion (Oct 20, 2013)

My boy is certified as an ESA! I have him registered through my doctor, therapist and housing so I can have him on campus


----------



## conseil (Jan 31, 2014)

I believe any animal can be certified as an ESA but my understanding is you can't bring rats or snakes on a plane for that purpose.


----------



## tigerstripesk8 (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm willing to bet you can if you can make them keep the little vest on. ;P


----------



## Antistata (Sep 30, 2012)

Thank you all for responding.  Glad to know a ratty can be my ESA if my therapist agrees that I need it.


----------



## Willow&Faith (Jan 25, 2014)

A friend of mine has her two guinea pigs registered as ESAs, and I've also heard of ferrets and conures being registered, so rats shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Antistata (Sep 30, 2012)

Willow&Faith said:


> A friend of mine has her two guinea pigs registered as ESAs, and I've also heard of ferrets and conures being registered, so rats shouldn't be a problem.


Does she take them in public places with her, or just for traveling?


----------



## Willow&Faith (Jan 25, 2014)

I don't think she can take them into restaurants or shops, but I might be wrong. However she does live in an apartment that is technically a 'no pets allowed' place, but she can keep the guinea pigs there because she used to get really horrible panic attacks when she was younger. Her therapist recommended she get a pet because he thought it would help to calm her down, and that's how she ended up with her girls.  She's also taken one of them on a plane ride with her in a little carrier and received minimal harassment for it from the flight attendants and security people.


----------



## Willow&Faith (Jan 25, 2014)

So I just sent her a text and asked her. Apparently only one of her guinea pigs is actually a registered ESA, however because guinea pigs need companions, her landlord is required to let them both live with her, even though only one is technically an ESA.









Her guinea pigs with her sister's dog. The black and white one is the ESA.


----------



## Willow&Faith (Jan 25, 2014)

She also can't take them into a store or restaurant that has a no pets policy.


----------

